# Coolermaster Test Bench v1.0



## CrashStyle (11. November 2009)

Hallo,

Habe mir das Coolermaster Test Bench dank Tipp von Bauer geholt und wow ist das klein . Die Verarbeitung des Test Bench ist ordentlich und überzeugend. Zwar gefallen mir die abstandshalter aus Plastik nicht so wirklich aber sie halten das Board. Der erste Eindruck ist Positiv, für das erste Test Bench von Coolermaster ein Tolles Bench-Tabel!

Hier ein Test von tomshardware.com:

Coolermaster: Test Bench v1.0

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JuliusS (16. Januar 2010)

Gnaz interessantes Teil ,da ich mein Sys auf KoKÜ umrüsten will und ein Gehäuse . dann soweiso offen wäre wäre so ein Benchtable interessant !!! Und der Preis ist auch schön niedrig


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Januar 2010)

Find das teil einfach unheimlich praktisch und genial! Kann es nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## KingKokosnuss (16. Januar 2010)

Ist ja echt schick das Teil


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Januar 2010)

Hab hier aktuelle Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliusS (16. Januar 2010)

Is das jetzt dein Hauptrechner oder nur ein Benchsys. ???


----------



## HolySh!t (16. Januar 2010)

Wasn das für ne Graka?
Die sieht irgendwie verloren aus mit dem dicken CPULüfter und den Ramlüftern


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöner Benchtabel. Wollte denn mir vielleicht auch hollen. Aber auf Benchmarken habe ich derzeit keine lust. Da zu kommt ich habe kaum Hardware. Nur mein Hauptrechner und eine 7950 GT. Werde aber denn noch Morgen ein Bench-XP aufsetzten.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2010)

JuliusS schrieb:


> Is das jetzt dein Hauptrechner oder nur ein Benchsys. ???



Nein das ist meine extra Bench-Hardware! 



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne Graka?
> Die sieht irgendwie verloren aus mit dem dicken CPULüfter und den Ramlüftern



Ja sieht bisschen mickrig aus! Das ist  ne HD 4770.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Januar 2010)

Ah ok


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Januar 2010)

@CrashStyle
Wann wirst du denn Benchtable unter Dice oder LN² testen? Auf das wäre ich sehr gespannt, wirst du auch mal ein Pot drauf bauen?


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> @CrashStyle
> Wann wirst du denn Benchtable unter Dice oder LN² testen? Auf das wäre ich sehr gespannt, wirst du auch mal ein Pot drauf bauen?



Hatt ich schon unter DICE^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (17. Januar 2010)

was zockst du denn da grade UNTER DICE?


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2010)

Ich nix das war mein Freund der zu besuch war ka was der da grad gezockt hatt^^


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Januar 2010)

Monster Lüfter  Blos nicht die finger rein bringen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

